# Khemos Khanadian - Arabian Stallion



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE his star and strip! I'm a sucker for them bay ponies too


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

So sad that that pole is in the way of the second to last one. Cause it is an amazing shot.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe I'll try to get my fiance to photoshop it out for you. He's pretty good at that.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I got him to take the fence out and then I left him alone with it to long and he went crazy.

With just the fence out-









With color enhancement and a little background blur to add focus









Made to look like a movie frame









And a complete before and after









P.S. I hope I figured out how to post pictures right.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sophie, you are the most amazing person EVER!!!
I was so mad about that fence post too!
I know he's taken but you can give him a big kiss for me! lol
Thank you both so much!    

Just for that, I'll give you a wonderful deal on one of Khoda's foals!
I've got lots to choose from!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, he's stunning!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks RoCru!
The ladies seem to think so too!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Your so welcome. I wish I could afford two horses so I could take you up on one of those babies.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures! He looks good Steff, but boy does he ever have a belly.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

He's beautiful <3


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Great pictures! He looks good Steff, but boy does he ever have a belly.


LOL
Thanks!

He likes his belly! It'd be mean to take it away! :-o :lol:


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, such a stunning man!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

what a pretty boy!!! if you weren't quite so far away i would breed to him in a second! and i'm guessing you don't do AI?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> what a pretty boy!!! if you weren't quite so far away i would breed to him in a second! and i'm guessing you don't do AI?


Thanks!
I haven't done AI yet, but I had someone seriously interested, I probably would look into it. It IS something I definitely want to do in the future, it's just a cost issue right now.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow...what a looker!!!
I just love the pics. Grreat job getting the post out. I like the origanal color! I am such an ameture photographer but my Mom is a professional.
Your avatar is sooooo cute!!!
Out of all the horses I have worked with I have to say that Arabs were always the best all around horse! :wink:
Half Pass


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Take him on a long *** trail ride and work that gut off of him!  

BTW I'm sure mine have bigger bellies than him!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> LOVE his star and strip! I'm a sucker for them bay ponies too


Thanks Allie!
Now you just have to buy an Arabian mare to breed to him!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Take him on a long *** trail ride and work that gut off of him!
> 
> BTW I'm sure mine have bigger bellies than him!


Well, I got Rina in with him and he's doing better, now!
They're getting along fine but I haven't seen him breed her yet. :?


----------

